# Hello everyone :)



## Ravenhaired88 (Dec 24, 2015)

I'm glad I found somewhere I can talk about my passion (makeup) online!  I've seen so many informative posts from this forum over the years just never signed up for some reason... But I'm here finally and look forward to getting to know you guys  
Merry Christmas


----------



## makeupme22 (Dec 24, 2015)

Hi! I'm also new here & Merry Christmas .


----------



## SusieLove101 (Dec 27, 2015)

Hi, I am also new and that is how I feel too. I'm thinking about making a YouTube channel for this reason do you guys think I should?


----------

